

EBay and Paypal will split up - storea
http://pages.ebay.com/ebaypaypalupdates/

======
greenyoda
This is old news that was extensively discussed 7 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8387572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8387572)

------
higherpurpose
Yet another case of merger and "synergy" failure.

